# tackle box help plzz??????



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

as this is the 1st summer i have gone bass fishing more then once or twice at the start of the time i started goin i purchased a small double sided plano box that has the adjustable compartments but as the year has gone by i have started goin more and more often and have accumulated more things i had my gf get me a field and stream soft one that can hold up to 6 medium sized inserts. Right now i have a white and red, white and blue big spinners with double willow leaf blades and a black and chart one with a colorado blade same size as the willow leafs, i have a green yellow buzz bait and a black one,a silver hula popper,a green paddlefoot scum frog, rebel floating cranks in bass minnow and firetiger, 2 inch cotton cordell rattle traps in white and baby bass color and 3 inch cotton cordell traps in a green to white then yellow bottom and black and greyish color with some kinda sparkles and lucky strike plastic worms in purple sparkle of some sort and a white bleeding shad bass jig that i use a white grub tail for a trailer .......obvioulsy im goin to get more jig n pig accessories and some differnt artificial worms(although figuring out how to fish them will be an endeavor for next yr) but what should be some other things i should try to accumulate for next yr to get my fishing tackle to the next level any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as im sure most of you after one yr of bass fishing wouldnt have had much and idea of what to get either but i plan on fishing a lot as i have gotten in to some decent fish and am addicted now thnx guys


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Get some Rapalas Size 9 they are 3.5 inch Running Depth: Topwater - 11 feet

My favorites are the gold and the silver. They are balsa wood and the ones in my tackle box are all chewed up. I like to get close to weed beds and cast parallel to them. I cast it, then let it sit until all the ripples are gone, then twitch it in. 

The Original Floating Rapala can be fished using a steady retrieve, stop-and-go retrieve or as a twitch bait. No matter how you fish this classic bait, it is guaranteed to bring 'em running. This lure repeatedly has proven itself in a variety of conditions over the years

My favorite method for the artificial worm is to rig it with a walking sinker about 18 inches from the worm. Cast, let it settle, the use a twitch retrieve. If you feel a light pick up, open the bail and wait. Bass will often inhale the minnow by jerking open their mouth. Then they are stationary for a minute or two. As they turn to swim on, the line will move. That is when you set the hook. 

They can also just strike it hard so when that tug happens, set the hook instead of waiting. I fish them around stumps etc. and weed bed edges. Black is my favorite color.

Been fishing old bucket mouth for a lot of years. The fish pick is LM my Dad and I caught at Ladue. That is my nephew with him. The kid is now 42.

PS: Toss a Johnson's silver minnow tipped with a white or black pork bass strip into the thick weeds or lily pads. The pork keeps the hook up. You can skip it across the tops of the weeds. This is prime water most pass up. The bass will blow a hole through the weeds to get the jig n pig.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

soft plastic crawfish or creature baits, tubes, chatterbaits, suspending jerk baits for early spring, definately need some good crankbaits that run 7-9ft and the two most important words of this reply TEXAS RIG, i fish that more than anything else and one of my rods is always tied up with a tex rig. if you don't know what that is look it up, its realy simple.... oh yea, almost forgot, senkos or something like it. you just put them on a hook and let them sink slow and fish them slow.


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

When it comes to baits it depends on the type of water ur fishing as a fellow bass fisherman u can never have too much stuff because there always biting on what u don't have lol but seriously I love cranks at all depths and soft plastics those are what I mainly throw just remember to match the hatch and water clarity 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I would start with these:

1/4 - 3/8 oz spinnerbaits - mainly white with willow leaf blades or tandem colorado and willow leaf blades and trailers of some sorts. Rebel Pop R in whatever color the baitfish is where you fish? Shad colored flukes maybe white too. 6" green pumpkin lizards with chartruese tails and or heads. Rapala DT series crankbaits in silver/black, start off with DT4 and DT6. And the Dancin eel, because every bass fisherman needs a worthless bait hanging in his garage.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Can't beat the soft plastics To be honest 99.9percent of the time I use soft plastics my go to bait is a weight less worm with no type of weight either green pumpkin or watermelon 7inch worms next would be a fluke in either white or green pumpkin weightless as well with works just cast em out and let them sink and slowly drag em in till you feel a thump let them take a little line out and set the hook 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Most of my friends that wanted to get into bass fishing I start them off with the basics that I have found work around here.

1. Cotton Cordell "Little" Big-o Model c77 (1 in Natural Crawdad, 1 in Smoky Joe, and 1 in Perch)

2. 1/4oz rattle trap (1 in Chrome and Blue is a must, and 1 in Apricot)

3. 1/4oz Cotton Cordell super spot model # c24 (1 in Rayburn Red)

4. Rebel Crawfish 2 Model #76 (1 in stream crawfish, 1 in chartreuse craw)

5. 1 bag of zoom trick worms in white. (fish these wacky style with a weedless hook in the middle of the worm, or as a soft jerkbait (weightless Texas rigged) 

6. 1/8 oz drop shot weights with #6 octopus hooks and some 4" green pumpkin bass pro shops drop shotting worms or bass pro quiver tail worms.

7. 3/8oz black and blue Strike King rattling jig
8. Netbait Paca Chuck (normal size not the big ones and not the tiny ones) (1 pack in Black and blue, 1 pack in black)

9. 3/8oz Booyah Spinnerbait white skirt. (1 with #4 gold willow and silver colorado, 1 tandem colorado with #4 gold colorado and small silver colorado, and 1 tandem willow with #4 gold willow and silver smaller willow)

10. 3/8oz black buzzbait that has the good squeaky sound.

11. Zara Super Spook Jr. (1 in Florida bass)

12. Rebel Pop-R (1 in Black back with Silver belly)


Normally with these few basic baits you can catch fish in about any conditions from March till November. Hope this helps.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

went to dicks yesterday got an abu garcia baitcast combo and zoom super flukes white swivels and hooks for double flukes, 6 inch yamasenkos in a brownish color with chart tip,2 7/16 inch spinners white and green big bronze willow and small chrome colorado blade, 3 strike king bitsy 1/4 oz jigs in black and blue,black,a brownish and a silver swimming jig, twister tail trailers in green pumpkin,zara spook, yum dingers in black w/ chart tip, 2/0,3/0 5/0 ewg gamakatsu hooks, 5/0 hooks weighted 1/16 oz, floating rapala in goldish color,shallow running bass colored rapala,small spinners with single colorado in yellow and black( i think),heddon copper vibrating blade bait,some things that are minnow like with a paddle tail and came with these weighted hooks with the screw in head, a 7-9 foot wide body crank in red craw, a rebel crawfish crank,another crank i cant remember the diving depth or color its not where i am,spiderwire stealth braid,a red and black pond magic spinnerbait,1/4 blue and chrome superspot rattle,a crawfish pattern 1/4 oz rattletrap and a yellow chatterbait that came with 2 trailers and any tips for fishing the chatter would be appreciated and i think thats it


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

No Dancin Eel? Must have been out of stock?

Do some research on line selection because I wouldn't use braid all the time, here's a link:

http://www.bassfishingandcatching.com/fishing-line.html


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I normally just fish chatterbaits like spinnerbaits. I will just chuck and reel and try to bump it off of weeds or wood. Depending on where they want it you can hold your rod tip up or down to get the right depth.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Zoom trick worm- watermelon red. Also after many trials the tru turn red bait hook (sproat) is the best hook for the trick worm in 3/0. Very versatile, sometimes just do nothing after the cast. Watch your line and if it swims away you know what to do. It may just jump a lil. There just reel out the slack slowly and any weight on it reel down and hit em. Other times you can swim it back or hop it back. I rarely use any weight, the bass can't stand the fall of that bait sometimes....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Duncan Bay said:


> No Dancin Eel? Must have been out of stock?
> 
> Do some research on line selection because I wouldn't use braid all the time, here's a link:
> 
> http://www.bassfishingandcatching.com/fishing-line.html


If you want to just keep fishing simple, if you fish for enjoyment and not a pay check, and take time to learn the Pros and how to overcome it's Cons....the new braids are fine for all applications. 
THE ONLY time I MAY think about switching is if I was fishing GIN CLEAR water and wasn't catching anything when others were!
Right Now, I am using Power Pro Super Slick 8 in Brown which PERFECTLY blends in with any kind of stained water for my UL and M poles! I also use Samurai Braid on my surface/frog/heavy crankin' pole!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

LordOfThePunks turned me on to the Warrior Buzzbaits and I found a whole new enjoyment fishing them!
SpfldBassGuy got me to start fishing Chatterbaits again and now I can't understand why I quit!
The Death Shimmer II is a hybrid and improved my spinnerbait fishing and made it fun!
I found and love the Bass Assult swim jigs (perfect colors) with my Keitech stuff!
The smaller Dalhberg craw is perfect!
Lucky Craft, Keitech Stuff, a few Rapalas, and other Japanese lures fill my tackle box!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

never have fished this dancing eel thing but i did see it there im going to bass pro in a week or 2 will prolly get there, whats everyones opinion on trailers for the strike king bitsy bass jig in 1/4 and had anyone saw any trailers that have air bubbles in the craw pinchers tha makes them float up thnks for all help guys


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jason_0545 said:


> never have fished this dancing eel thing but i did see it there im going to bass pro in a week or 2 will prolly get there, whats everyones opinion on trailers for the strike king bitsy bass jig in 1/4 and had anyone saw any trailers that have air bubbles in the craw pinchers tha makes them float up thnks for all help guys


He was joking about the eel.... although some people i know have caught the fire out of some pond bass with it.... a little too gimmicky for my taste.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

One lure makes more novice bassers into good bassers more than any other, senko type worms. As mentioned green either Texas or wacky rigged.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> One lure makes more novice bassers into good bassers more than any other, senko type worms. As mentioned green either Texas or wacky rigged.


+1 alot of fish fall to the senko in just about every circumstance imaginable. You can rig them how ever you'd like and still catch fish on them. Very simple for a beginner and very versatile for someone that doesn't have or want to carry around a ton of tackle. Greens and browns and one shad color will cover about every situation you'll encounter. Some wide gap hooks and a couple octopus style hooks will cover all your rigging methods.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah don't buy the dancin eel.

As far as jig trailers I would recommend the Strike King Rage Chunk.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You will be catching plenty of Bass with the arsenal you have now! Don't give up on a lure too quickly, if i didn't work the first 20 casts, 21 might be the bite. Only other lure i'll recommend for you are twin tail skirted grubs. Chompers, and Yamomoto make them as well as others. It's basicly a jig without the weight and hook. you can texas/peg them weedless and get that super slow drop, or put them on a shakey head, or just a trailer for your jig. One other thing.... Smelly Jelly on soft plastics. you will see a definate increase in the time you have to set the hook.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Duncan Bay said:


> Yeah don't buy the dancin eel.QUOTE]
> 
> Get the Helicoptor Lure instead


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Get some berkley power worms, sweet beavers, tubes, lizards, and other soft plastics. Also get a good assortment of shallow and medium diving crankbaits. Some chatterbaits, spinnerbaits, poppers, Zara spooks, soft plastic toads, jerkbaits, lipless crankbaits, and 4 or 5 in. soft plastic swimbaits. Go to the site in my signature and look around the forums. There is a ton of bass fishing information there.


----------

